# Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*Aktualisierung 13.04. 2017*







Aktuelle Meldung aus der Osnabrücker Zeitung:
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...eck-nimmt-angeln-wieder-in-den-ferienpass-auf

*Stadt Osnabrück nimmt Angeln wieder in den Ferienpass auf*

Die Einzelheiten werden noch geklärt.

Sich wehren und in die Öffentlichkeit gehen hilft also auch gegen PETA!!

Danke meinerseits für die gute Arbeit an Dirk Sazalowski, Johannes Lohmöller, die NWA unter Hans Macke und den Anglerverband Niedersachsen sowie alle Angler, die geholfen haben den Druck öffentlich hochzuhalten:
*Dank euch hat das geklappt!*

DANKE!


Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April






*Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass​*Kommentar zum Kommentar


Es ist immer wieder das Gleiche:
Spendensammelnde Tierrechtssektierer versuchen Angeln unmöglich zu machen und Angler zu stigmatisieren, um es endgültig abschaffen zu können. 

Im Normalfall mit wenig Erfolg.

In Osnabrück dagegen  scheinen so viele Körner zur Ernährung in der Stadtverwaltung zu gehören, dass man auch abstrusesten Forderungen obskurer Tierrechtsorganisationen gegen Angler Gehör schenkt, wie die NOZ berichtet:
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabrueck/artikel/866435/osnabrueck-streicht-angel-kurse-aus-ferienpass

_ „Ins städtisch organisierte Ferienprogramm sollten nur pädagogisch sinnvolle Angebote aufgenommen werden“, erklärt Stadtjugendpfleger Hans-Georg Weisleder, der für den Ferienpass verantwortlich ist. Wegen überfüllter Kurse und ethisch-moralischer Aspekte habe es aber Zweifel an der Sinnhaftigkeit der Angel-Aktionen gegeben: „Insbesondere, weil beim Angeln das Freizeitvergnügen und nicht die Nahrungsgewinnung im Vordergrund steht“, so Weisleider._

Da hört man nicht nur PETA, auch der Rest-DAFV und die ihn immer noch tragenden Vasallenverbände sind ja auf dem Kurs Angeln nur zur Ernährung, wie man Veröffentlichungen von z. B. Dr. Spahn entnehmen konnte, der DAFV bläst ja letztlich ins gleiche Horn...

Da sieht man, wohin solches Einknicken der im Rest-DAFV organisierten Vasallen- und Abnickverbände vor Schützerpropaganda am Ende führt! 

Und auch der "Gegenkandidat" aus dem Saarland fürs Amt des DAFV-Präsis ist zwar für Kampf gegen PETA, knickt aber zu Hause im Saarland ein und schreibt mit seinem Minister mehr Tierschutz und C+R-Verbot ins Fischereigesetz.

Aber es gibt ja nicht nur stigmatisierende Tierrechtler und schwanzeinziehende Verbanditen der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im DAFV - Es gibt auch normal denkende Menschen die zu solche abstrusen Dingen lesenswerte Kommentare schreiben, wie den Redakteur der NOZ, Wilfried Hinrichs (http://www.noz.de/nutzer/78/hin):
*Danke, Peta, diese Bevormundung braucht niemand*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabrueck/artikel/866431/danke-peta-diese-bevormundung-braucht-niemand

_Natürlich ist es auch ein Freizeitvergnügen, wenn die Angel ins Wasser gehalten wird. Da hat Peta recht. Sonst würden wohl kaum so viele Kinder und Jugendliche in die Angelkurse strömen. Aber dieses Jagdvergnügen hat einen ersten Hintergrund, dem die Kritiker nichts entgegenhalten können, außer ihrem Bekenntnis zur fisch- und fleischfreien Ernährung._

_Als es noch Hausschlachtungen gab, wuchsen Kinder ganz selbstverständlich mit dem Umstand auf, dass die im eigenen Stall gehegten Schweine, Schafe oder Kaninchen irgendwann auf dem Tisch landeten. In den skandinavischen Ländern ist es selbstverständlich, dass Kindergartenkinder sehen, woher das Rentierfleisch kommt - wenn die Eltern das wollen. Und das ist der Punkt: Die Jugendpflege kann getrost den Eltern die Entscheidung überlassen, ob und wie sie ihre Kinder an diese Realitäten heranführen wollen._

*Danke, Herr Hinrichs!!!!

Dass es nicht nur die Spinnerten der Tierrechtler und die Versager der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei gibt, sondern auch noch ganz normal denkende und empfindende Menschen.*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## saza (18. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Danke für die Rückendeckung lieber Thomas.
Hier wird Ignoranz nicht nur groß geschrieben weil es ein Nomen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

sehr schön, geht weiter in der Presse da:
https://www.hasepost.de/warum-duerf...sskinder-in-diesem-sommer-nicht-angeln-35475/


----------



## gründler (18. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Bei Radio NDR 1 läuft gerade ne teleumfrage zum thema Tierschutz,die Anrufer bis jetzt ausser einer frau die mit Tierschutz über alles usw.sind die Anrufer eher Negativ eingestellt zum übertriebenen Tierschutz.

Aussagen wie Kinder stehen mittlerweile unter Tieren und  Steuergelder für nix verbrannt,das total überzogenen Gehirngewasche usw.sind nur einige Aussagen von Anrufern. 

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sehr schön, geht weiter in der Presse da:
> https://www.hasepost.de/warum-duerf...sskinder-in-diesem-sommer-nicht-angeln-35475/



Ist auch ne Abstimmung dabei.....


----------



## Deep Down (18. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

und die sagt auch schon alles!

Ich sag nur: "Fuchs, Du hast die Gans gestohlen!"

Welche ethisch-moralischen Bedenken stehen dem eigentlich entgegen?


----------



## Meefo 46 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Moin .

Für mich ist diese Streichung ein Armutszeugnis.

Wie sollen Kinder den "verantwortungsvollen "Umgang mit 

Lebewesen sonst Lernen,wenn nicht durch Praktischen 

Umgang.

Ich bin froh meinen Kindern und Enkeln dies beigebracht zu 

haben.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Für mich ist diese Streichung ein Armutszeugnis.
> 
> ...



 Hi Jochen das ist aus deren Sicht ganz einfach.
 "Gar nicht" weil man ja mit Tieren nicht umgeht.|supergri


----------



## Jens76 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Ich habe langsam den unbestimmten Verdacht, dass das komplette Versagen jedweder Hirnaktivität, doch nicht zwangsläufig zum Tode führt!


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Die OS-Nummer ist leider kein Einzelfall.
Viele Vereine selbst haben schon diverse Veranstaltungen abgeblasen oder verzichten auf jede Öffentlichkeitsarbeit dazu.

Und es fällt selbst bei Anglern auf fruchtbaren Boden; wie viele geben auch hier im Board Anglern die Schuld, weil sie Fangfotos veröffentlichen; hier nicht das Thema, ich weiß.

Genau das ist es, was Peta bezweckt; Unsicherheit schüren, _"...das Angeln Stück für Stück stigmatisieren"_ (Zitat Peta-Fanatiker Haferbeck).

Das Verbandswesen zu kritisieren, weil sie jahrzehntelang verpennt haben den Kampf gegen Angelgegner aufzunehmen oder gar heute noch der Meinung sind, man solle die besser 'ignorieren', ist natürlich vollkommen richtig,
aber machen wir uns nix vor, wenn man ihre 'Arbeit' sonst so betrachtet wird einem schnell klar, sie wären zu einem solchen Kampf auch gar nicht fähig; traurig & teuer, aber leider wahr.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Ich habe langsam den unbestimmten Verdacht, dass das komplette Versagen jedweder Hirnaktivität, doch nicht zwangsläufig zum Tode führt!


Das ist jetzt aber wirklich böse von Dier.

 Man kann halt wirklich auch vegetarisch überleben, auch wenn das vielleicht manchmal gesundheitlich Folgen hat.
 Angeblich war ja gerade die Entwicklung des Hirns auch mit der vermehrten Aufnahme von Fleisch im Einklang entstanden.
 :m


----------



## MaikRB (18. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Auch wenn des Thema eher traurig ist, aber an der Stelle musste
ich doch lachen.



> _*Wegen überfüllter Kurse*... habe es aber Zweifel an der Sinnhaftigkeit der Angel-Aktionen gegeben_



Mal wieder typisch, anstatt argumentativ zu überzeugen wird
gleich wieder verboten, was nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt. 

viele Grüße
Maik


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Ist mit vor lauter Ärger gar nicht aufgefallen - DANKE für diesen Hinweis!!!


----------



## saza (18. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Heh, mir auch nicht. Schöne Sache. Es kommt Bewegung in die Sache. Ihr seid die ersten, die informiert werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Danke - halt uns auf dem Laufenden!!!


----------



## Carsten_ (19. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Sehr schade diese Entscheidung, ich stelle sogar die Behauptung an dass das Groß der Menschen die Angeln sinnvoller mit tierischen Nahrungsmitteln umgehend als jene die noch nie selbst ein Tier getötet haben um den Bauch voll zu bekommen.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Ich wundere mich ein wenig, über die vielen entrüsteten Beiträge auf Angel-Seiten die dort überhaupt nichts bringen werden.
 Denn dort werden sie von Anglern für Angler geschrieben um Anerkennung zu bekommen.
 Damit bewegt man wenig, wenn man Nichtangler nicht erreicht.
 Es gab an anderer Stelle eine Umfrage darüber wie Leser darüber denken, über 90% hatten für die Begründung des Tierschutzes kein Verständnis.
 Die 10% entsprechen in etwas dem Bevölkerungsanteil der Vegetarier die ungleich aktiver an der Veränderung arbeiten, auch wenn oft unglaublich still und gar nicht so laut wie die PETA.
 Wobei die PETA eher die sichtbare Spitze ist, welche oben auf der Welle schwimmt.
 Bei den Leserbriefen hält es sich aber etwa die Wage, wobei die Tierschutzargumente viel leichter zu verstehen sind.
 Ihr müsst schon auch kämpfen, so wie auch Verbände schon kämpfen sollten und sich nicht nur den Veränderungen stellen sollten.
 Scheinbar ist Anglern so etwas viel zu ansträngend, so das selbst kleine Minderheiten gegen sie Punkten können.

 Das aber kann jeder selbst tun.
 So wie eben Thomas unglaublich viel Zeit dafür aufwenden wird.
 Schade weit über 95% wohl eher nur Angeln wollen.
 Bei der Gegenseite ist der Anteil derer die Tierschutz auf Ihre Fahnen geschrieben haben wohl gut 50%.
 Insgesamt also ein Patt, der Aktiven.
 Wobei wir den Rückhalt der Mehrheit haben, das aber gar nicht einsetzen.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (20. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Der NDR wird heute voraussichtlich einen Beitrag zum Thema Ausfall der Angelei im Osnabrücker Ferienpass bringen. NDR 1 17 Uhr.


----------



## JottU (20. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Auch hier wieder FDP und CDU, welche sich äußern und diese Petra kritisieren.
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabrueck/artikel/867516/heftige-kritik-am-angelverbot-beim-ferienpass
:vik::vik:„kleine, intolerante Minderheitenorganisation“ :vik::vik:


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Christel meinte auch mal wieder etwas klug kommentieren zu müssen:
https://www.facebook.com/permalink....=feed_comment_reply&notif_id=1490033611786290
Ist echt zu geil; sie steckt den Kopp nur mal kurz raus und selbst zahme Facebook'ler kriegen direkt Tollwut :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Christel meinte auch mal wieder etwas klug kommentieren zu müssen:
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink....=feed_comment_reply&notif_id=1490033611786290
> Ist echt zu geil; sie steckt den Kopp nur mal kurz raus und selbst zahme Facebook'ler kriegen direkt Tollwut :m



Ich kriege da nichts zu sehen. |evil:


----------



## bigpit12 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Christel meinte auch mal wieder etwas klug kommentieren zu müssen:
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink....=feed_comment_reply&notif_id=1490033611786290
> Ist echt zu geil; sie steckt den Kopp nur mal kurz raus und selbst zahme Facebook'ler kriegen direkt Tollwut :m




Haste nen Screen ? :q 

Leider schon wieder entfernt


----------



## iXware (20. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

der Link funktioniert nicht mehr...

ist das hier die Christel Happach-Kasan? Die, die die Angler vertreten soll? in ihrem privaten Provil nichts aber auch gar nichts über Angler...oder ist das ne andere? für Forst und Landwirtschaft setzt sie sich ein.. und dann?


----------



## Deep Down (21. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Ja, das ist sie und hat sich für Angler noch nie eingesetzt!


----------



## wusel345 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Was kommt in OS als nächstes? Schafft es die Peta, dass das Fußballstadion nicht mehr bespielt werden darf, damit sich die Würmer und Maulwürfe ungehindert ausbreiten dürfen? Sicher hat die Stadt OS auch dafür Verständnis und verbietet das Fußballspielen. Man legt sich nicht mit der PETA an!!!

Boah, ich könnte ko.....


----------



## GandRalf (21. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Moin Wusel,

http://www.sportbuzzer.de/artikel/maulwurfs-plage-bremst-fussball-so-schlimm-war-es-noch-nie/

#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

http://www.osradio.de/osnabruecker-fdp-spricht-sich-fuer-angler-aus/


----------



## gründler (21. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Die Nabu die Nabu....

Die fordern so viel und hohlen sich doch die Geister die sie reifen ran.


Aktuell,Nabu fordert die Aufhebung der ganzjährigen Schonzeit für Waschbären weil die so viele Kröten und co am Krötenzaun mampfen,bezw. ihnen die Haut abziehen um an das Muskelfleisch zu kommen.
unter 
DJV.de


Der Jagdverband verweißt aber auf das TSG was ja auf Umwegen durch solche wie dem Nabu erst groß gemacht wurde.

Das ist wie mit Rabenartigen,Jahrelang unter Absoluten Schutz gestellt und nun heulen das die Singvögel stark durch Rabenartige verputzt werden,und dazu aufrufen Schießt mehr Rabenartige......


....Die Geister die ich rief......


----------



## kati48268 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Peta bedankt sich...


----------



## gründler (21. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Peta bedankt sich...




Der BV wird die nächste Zeit bestimmt auch Danke sagen........






|wavey:


Ps: Evtl. findet sich ja ein Verein im Raum Osnabrück der in der Ferienzeit für Kids Angeln anbietet oder ne art Jugenzeltlager Wochenendtripp mit Nachtangeln usw.und die Stadt somit von hinten usw.......


----------



## sunrise137 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Immer wieder traurig lesen zu müssen, dass keiner unserer Verbände in der Lage ist sich diesen Verbänden in den Weg zu stellen! Es gibt doch in Deutschland genug andere Themen zum Thema Tierschutz, z. B. schächten usw..
Aber das ist natürlich nicht so erfolgversprechend und medienwirksam, ausserdem noch ausländerfeindlich...

Eigentlich pervers, die Angelvereine pflegen die Lebensräume, leisten Hegearbeit usw.. Erhalten Arten oder siedeln sie wieder an, um sich dann von diesen Verbänden Vorschriften machen zu lassen!

Egal wie, die leidtragenden sind die Kinder und Jugendlichen.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Peta bedankt sich...




Ich "bedanke" mich ebenfalls bei der Stadt Osnabrück..dafür das man einer in zig Punkten dubios vorgehenden Extremistengruppierung gestattet,an den Grundpfeilern einer liberalen  Gesellschaft zu sägen..

Auf diesem Auge für Radikale blind oder einfach nur dumm/naiv ?

"Weit" haben wir's in D gebracht


----------



## kati48268 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



sunrise137 schrieb:


> ... die Angelvereine pflegen die Lebensräume, leisten Hegearbeit usw..


Der Niedersachsen-Verband hat ja reagiert.
Und über die Medien kommt reichlich Druck, die lokalen Jungs lassen echt nicht locker.
Bin gespannt, ob die Stadt nicht noch umkippt, es scheint ja wohl ein einzelner Mitarbeiter gewesen zu sein, bzw. schieben viele das auf einen, was eigentlich immer ein gutes Zeichen ist, dass es doch noch anders kommt.



sunrise137 schrieb:


> ... die Angelvereine pflegen die Lebensräume, leisten Hegearbeit usw..


Nach Außen hin sollte man natürlich immer wieder darauf hinweisen.
Aber eigentlich kotzt mich diese "Rechtfertigung" für das Angeln mittlerweile schon an;
ich brauche keine Ablass-Handlungen um Angeln zu rechtfertigen!
Genau daran muss dringend etwas getan werden;
Anerkennung als Kulturgut, usw.

Wir sind ja schon froh, wenn unsere Verbände _re_agieren,
aber sie müssen auch endlich agieren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Auch die Jäger der Outfoxjungs (auch bekennende PETA-Feinde) haben sich des Themas angenommen:
http://www.outfox-world.de/news/osnabrueck-heftige-kritik-am-einknicken-vor-peta.html


----------



## BERND2000 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Ist fast wie bei Asterix.
 Eine Kleinstadt nahe der Küste, wird nun zum Austragungsort einer allgemeinen Problematik.
 Anstatt mit  vorauseilenden Eifer möglichen Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen, hat man sie sich diese nun erst recht ins Haus geholt.
 Dumm gelaufen....
 Möchte wetten Verantwortliche und der Bürgermeister könnten kot...n.
 Wer steht schon gerne im Rampenlicht, wenn er egal wie, immer doof ausschaut und nun Stellung beziehen muss.

 So viel Ärger, für so eine unwichtige Kleinigkeit, werden sie denken.
 Das aber nie sagen, sondern zukünftig vermeiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

wenn vermeiden heisst:
Kein Ärger mehr mit Anglern anfangen - gut.....

;-))


----------



## Blechinfettseb (22. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Und PETA hat heute morgen auf Ihrer Facebookseite aufgerufen sich bei der Stadt Osnabrück in Facebook zu bedanken. 3mal kann man jetzt raten wie viele Anhänger bis heute Abend dort 5 Sterne Bewertungen stehen lassen. Negative Bewertungen konnte ich bis heute morgen bzgl. der Streichung nicht sehen. Die PR Abteilung von PETA weiß leider was Sie tut.


----------



## kati48268 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



saza schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückendeckung ...


Hälst den medialen Druck aber schön hoch, echt toll #6
Da unterstützt man gern.


----------



## bigpit12 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Und PETA hat heute morgen auf Ihrer Facebookseite aufgerufen sich bei der Stadt Osnabrück in Facebook zu bedanken. 3mal kann man jetzt raten wie viele Anhänger bis heute Abend dort 5 Sterne Bewertungen stehen lassen. Negative Bewertungen konnte ich bis heute morgen bzgl. der Streichung nicht sehen. Die PR Abteilung von PETA weiß leider was Sie tut.




 Was die Können, können wir Auch :q

https://www.facebook.com/pg/StadtOsnabrueck/reviews/


----------



## kati48268 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



bigpit12 schrieb:


> Was die Können, können wir Auch
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/StadtOsnabrueck/reviews/


Jau, danke für den Link! #6
Feuer frei. |smash:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Man sieht wieder (im Gegensatz zur Meinung des Rest-DAFV und seiner abnickenden Vasallenverbände):
Wehren und öffentlich machen und Druck machen hilft.

Venceremos!!

Auch wenn ich ein bisschen früher war (.grins - gefällt mir... war nur früher als Kati - seufz..):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> SPD- in Osnabrück stellt augenscheinlich Antrag auf Zulassung der Angelangebote:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...38199340312.2088755.1398499984&type=3&theater
> 
> Mündliche Anfrage: Angelverbot Osnabrück erreicht Landtag
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



bigpit12 schrieb:


> Was die Können, können wir Auch
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/StadtOsnabrueck/reviews/


Ja, OS ist in nicht mal 24Stunden in den Bewertungen um knapp einen Stern gesunken (momentan 3,9 von 5).
Tendenz fallend :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

gefällt mir ;-)


----------



## Victor Laszlo (23. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

https://www.facebook.com/chris.tof.357284/posts/1864479110458403:0


----------



## kati48268 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Die Traffic auf der OS-Facebook-Seite lässt die Leitungen glühen, dem Webmaster der Seite wird etwas mulmig;

Aufruf:
_"Ein  Hinweis zu den aktuellen Bewertungen unserer Facebook-Seite: Diese  sollten sich auf die Stadt Osnabrück im Gesamten beziehen und nicht auf  einzelne Themen, die einen kleinen Aspekt unserer gesamten  Stadtgesellschaft ausmachen.  _
_ Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis!"_


Derweil sinken die Bewertungssterne auf 3,8.
Wenn jemand Osnabrück-Aktionär ist: 
es wird dringend zum Absprung & Verkauf geraten :m


----------



## Deep Down (23. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Klasse!


----------



## iXware (23. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

ohh, wie traurig? hat jemand mal ne Dose Mitleid? Mein Vorrat ist leider aufgebraucht..#d


----------



## kati48268 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Seltsamerweise kam dieser Aufruf


kati48268 schrieb:


> _"Ein  Hinweis zu den aktuellen Bewertungen unserer Facebook-Seite: Diese  sollten sich auf die Stadt Osnabrück im Gesamten beziehen und nicht auf  einzelne Themen, die einen kleinen Aspekt unserer gesamten  Stadtgesellschaft ausmachen.  _
> _ Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis!"_


erst _nachdem_ so einige Anglers mit Kommentaren und 1*-Bewertungen eingestiegen sind,
nicht schon zuvor, als nach Aufruf von Peta bei Facebook, 
die OS-Facebookseite doch für diese tierschützerische Entscheidung mit 5* zu adeln,
es Peta-Jünger reihenweise dann auch taten.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (23. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Es ist jedem Angler der ein Facebook Profil hat möglich auf der FB Seite der Stadt Osnabrück eine Bewertung abzugeben.
https://www.facebook.com/pg/StadtOsnabrueck/reviews/?ref=page_internal
Schade das es nicht möglich ist null Sterne zu vergeben.
Peta hat aufgerufen volle Sternenzahl zu vergeben. Da können wir Angler sicher gegenhalten.


----------



## kati48268 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

3,7 ...
richtige Richtung, aber ganz schön lanmgsam fallend.
Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht? |rolleyes
https://www.facebook.com/StadtOsnabrueck/


----------



## Jens76 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Dabei gibst Du Dir so viel Mühe! Jean-Luc und Reich-Ranicki sind echte Klassiker! Find ich gut!

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Down (25. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

@Thomas
Wird Zeit das sowas wie die"goldene Himbeere" oder eine vergleichbar schlechte Auszeichnung jährlich verteilt wird.Auszeichnung wird feierlichund medienwirksam überreicht!
Verbände können wir außen vor lassen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

http://www.noz.de/lokales/bramsche/...r-angler-veraergert-ueber-osnabruecker-absage


----------



## gründler (25. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Warum da keiner Antwortet weder auf das AVN schreiben noch auf ein anderes......Man will es anscheinend Aussitzen,nach dem Motto in paar Wochen ist das eh vergessen und untergegangen.

Aber die Stimmen werden lauter und lauter Herr Bürgermeister.....das macht es auch nicht besser wenn sie hier regelmässig reinschauen......|rolleyes



|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Saza hatte ja alle Fraktionen des Stadtrats angeschrieben, mittlerweile haben alle geantwortet (bei FB nachlesbar), zumindest mit dem Tenor, dass sie sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen werden.
Es wird im April eine Ratssitzung geben, auf der die Geschichte dabattiert wird.
Auch der Landtag NDS will sich damit beschäftigen.

Der stetige Druck zeigt doch Wirkung! 

Man darf gespannt sein auf ein Ergebnis,
aber allein, dass das Thema nicht nach ein paar Tagen versandet ist bereits ein großer Erfolg. #6

(PS: 3,6  )


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

nun kriechen PETAner wieder aus den Löchern und schimpfen, dass Parteien ihre Mienung nicht teilen:
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...osnabruecker-cdu-und-fdp-nach-angelverbotMein


----------



## Jens76 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

3,5 - bald hamm wa meinen Abi-Schnitt! 

Mit dem Aufruf die Stadt Osnabrück mit 5 Sternen zu bewerten, haben die sich selbst gef.....! Und die Töne dieser Dosenwurstgesichter werden auch immer dünner.

Man sieht: Mit Gegenwind können die überhaupt nicht!

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

grins - ja, gefällt mir auch -)


----------



## gründler (27. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Ich hoffe doch stark Petra fordert die Stadt Osnabrück auf das der Besuch im Zoo und beim Imker /Pony reiten etc.auch gestrichen werden,weil sowas ist ja bei Petra auch alles böse.....


Da sie das nicht tun werden zeigt nur mehr das es ihnen nur darum geht Angeln und Jagd zu bombadieren um Zielen näher zu rücken,nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
#h


----------



## GandRalf (27. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Der Zoo war in der Vergangenheit bereits div. Male Ziel von Peta Forderungen.
In Sachen Imkerei gibt es momentan eine Aktion, dass sich Bürger eine Mischung aus Samen für Bienefreundliche, bedrohte Blühpflanzen bei der Stadt kaufen können und so die Bienen und Imker zu unterstützen.#6


----------



## BERND2000 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nun kriechen PETAner wieder aus den Löchern und schimpfen, dass Parteien ihre Mienung nicht teilen:
> http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...osnabruecker-cdu-und-fdp-nach-angelverbotMein



 Das ist ja echt der Brüller.
 Eingeschüchtert hat ja wohl eher die PETA.
 Oh ja, das mit dem schweren Trauma ist auch nachvollziehbar.. wenn Kinder unter dem Einfluss der PRTA gelangen oder aufwachsen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nun kriechen PETAner wieder aus den Löchern und schimpfen, dass Parteien ihre Mienung nicht teilen:
> http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...osnabruecker-cdu-und-fdp-nach-angelverbotMein




Man(n) kann's mittlerweile echt nicht mehr lesen,hören,geschweige denn  verstehen,mit welch Kaxxendreister Vorgehensweise hier mal wieder radikale MINDERHEITEN die Kriegsflagge ihres Meinungsdiktats wehen lassen.

Und nochmal Richtung Politik..wer diese billigen Demagogen allen Ernstes als Tierschützer ansieht,sollte mal hinter die Maske dieser Brandstifter schauen..klappt bei anderen Schreihälsen schliesslich auch.

Brände in einer Demokratie,sind nie aufs Schicksal,sondern zumeist auf Unachtsamkeit und Verharmlosung zurückzuführen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Hab dazu ne sehr gute PM von der FDP in Osnabrück, von Moritz Gallenkamp, Keisvorsitzender, vorliegen, weiss nur nicht, ob die jetzt schon für Öffentlichkeit ist  - sobald abgeklärt, stell ich die hier rein..


----------



## BERND2000 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Man(n) kann's mittlerweile echt nicht mehr lesen,hören,geschweige denn verstehen,mit welch Kaxxendreister Vorgehensweise hier mal wieder radikale MINDERHEITEN die Kriegsflagge ihres Meinungsdiktats wehen lassen.


Toleranz erträgt viel, nur keine Intoleranz.


----------



## Franky (28. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Auha - diese Pipi Langstrumpf von der Petra dreht sich die Welt wirklich, wie sie nur ihr gefällt... Spricht da von Einschüchterung durch die "Politik", während sie mit ihrer Organisation massenhaft dubiose Anzeigen gegen alles und jeden aufbringt, der nicht nach ihrer Pfeife tanzt.
Das sollte doch inzwischen jedem auffallen. Selbst im Postillon wären solche Meldungen nicht wirklich witzig! Vergleiche spare ich mir und Euch mal, sonst ist "Mutti" auch noch sauer auf mich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab dazu ne sehr gute PM von der FDP in Osnabrück, von Moritz Gallenkamp, Keisvorsitzender, vorliegen, weiss nur nicht, ob die jetzt schon für Öffentlichkeit ist  - sobald abgeklärt, stell ich die hier rein..


Da isses:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pressemeldung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

https://www.hasepost.de/peta-anzeige-osnabrueck-jugendamt-einschuechterung-politik-36518/


----------



## Deep Down (28. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Peta zeigt damit zu dem, dass sie rein gar nichts vom Demokratieprinzip halten. 
Es sind immerhin die politischen Parteien die zur politischen und gesellschaftlichen Willensbildung beitragen und damit eine   wichtige Säule der Verfasstheit eines demokratischen Staates darstellen.
Es ist aus rechtsstaatlicher Sicht abzuwehren, wenn eine Organisation zur Erreichung eigener Ziele die Einmischung politischer Parteien und damit den Willen des Volkes ausschalten will. Das hat totalitäre Züge, die mit unserer Verfassung nicht vereinbar sind.


----------



## Jens76 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Hier bitte mal etwas Verständnis! |supergri

Es ist doch logisch, das einem Kritik komplett surreal erscheinen muss, wenn man im Besitz der einzigen Wahr- und Weisheit ist!


----------



## gründler (28. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Je mehr Menschen sich über Petra Info. und mal forschen was so im Netz zu finden ist desto mehr wird einem klar was da hinter steht.

Menschen die Hochstühle Manipulieren,Tiere aus Farmen freilassen ganze Ökosysteme gefährden nur weil man ein paar Leben retten will täglich tausende Tiere dadurch Opfern sowie selbst töten lassen etc etc etc. können nicht viel Tierliebe in sich tragen.

Es geht nur um Geld/Macht und Aufmerksamkeit nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das hat totalitäre Züge, die mit unserer Verfassung nicht vereinbar sind.



Betrachtet man das PETA Gesamtbild noch unter dem Aspekt der annerkannten Gemeinnützigkeit,drängt sich schon der Verdacht auf,das in den dafür zust.Behörden aber auch nicht immer die hellsten Kerzen am Werke sind..

Denn wenn man sich den § 52 der AO mal zu Gemüte führt wird man feststellen,das die Truppe nicht nur einmal mit Sachverhalten auffiel,die einfach nur zutiefst Menschenverachtend waren.


----------



## saza (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Kleines Update aus Osnabrück,

alle im Stadtrat vertretenen Parteien haben sich gegen das Angelverbot ausgesprochen. Wir erhalten breite Unterstützung aus allen Teilen der Republik.
Die VEGAZIS sehen ihre " Felle" davon schwimmen. 
Es bleibt weiter spannend.


----------



## Ørret (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Vegazis ..... Gefällt mir die Wortschöpfung:q

Ich drücke euch die Daumen#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

SUPER und danke für Rückmeldung!!


Wie sagte der DAFV:
Lokale Geschichte, für die er nicht zuständig sei...

Wie immer müssens Angler (und der AVN, heisst ja nicht umsonst Angler- und nicht Angelfischerverband) selber richten...

Tolle Sache!!

DANKE für euren Einsatz vor Ort und an alle, die mithelfen..


----------



## gründler (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> SUPER und danke für Rückmeldung!!
> 
> 
> Wie sagte der DAFV:
> ...



Wenn das Ding rückgängig usw.wird der BV das als Erfolg unter News auf seiner HP verkaufen......

#h


----------



## Boedchen (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

[FONT=&quot]Mal ein paar Worte die evtl. zum Nachdenken anregen. Tierrechtsorganisation vs. Angler in Osnabrück.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Tierrechtsorganisation hat darum gebeten sich auf FB unter der Bewertung auf https://www.facebook.com/StadtOsnabrueck zu bedanken. Diesem Aufruf sind einige gefolgt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hintergrund ist die Abschaffung des Kinder und Jugendangelns aus Ethischen Gründen aus dem Ferienprogramm. ( Ja tatsächlich Ethisch verwerflich) (Hoffe Eure Bewertung ist auch getätigt)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hier nun MEIN Pers. Statement zu der Debatte.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren der Stadt Osnabrück.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich Äußere mich nochmals zu Ihrer Stadt und der z.zt. schlechten Bewertung die Sie erreichte.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Stadt Osnabrück hat in ihrem diesjährigen Ferienprogramm das Kinder Und Jugendangeln gestrichen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Beweggründe sind schwer nach zu vollziehen da es augenmerklich auf Druck der Anzeigenwelle einer Tierrechtsorganisation ( ACHTUNG KEINE TIERSCHUTZORGANISATION ) geschehen ist , so lässt es sich zu mindestens bei der Mitteilung herauslesen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Kindern und Jugendlichen wird der Zugang zur Natur und dem Thema Fischen verwehrt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Gerade in der heutigen Zeit ist es mehr wie wichtig den Kindern den Zugang zur Natur und die Verknüpfung der Natur zur Nahrung zu zeigen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Da die Ferienaktion FREIWILLIG ist wird auch keinem Kind aufgezwungen gegen seinen Willen in irgend einer Form zu handeln.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wir befinden uns in einer Zeit in denen Kindern die Verbindung von Nahrung und Natur abhandenkommt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Ferienaktion zeigt den Kindern ja nicht nur das Fangen und töten von Fischen, auch ist es keine "Schlachtveranstalltung" wie so gerne dar gestellt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Es Vermittelt den Kindern den Zusammenhang von einem gesunden Gewässer, einem Zusammenspiel des Ökosystems welches wichtig ist um letztendlich auch selbst eine gesunde Natur und Umwelt zu bekommen bis hin zu einer Natürlichen , in Wildbahn groß gewordenen Nahrung.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Angeln ist NICHT das reine fangen und töten von Fischen, es ist das eins werden mit der Natur, das verstehen der zusammenspiele bis hin zur biologisch einwandfreien Nahrung.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Entnahme eines Fisches aus einem Gewässer geschieht sehr bewusst bis hin zur Verwertung .[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Es entbehrt jeder Logischen Darstellung das Kindern das Töten zum Spaß näher gebracht wird wie auch das hier etwas auf erzwungen wird.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Im Gegensatz zu Organisationen die ihre Meinung und Lebensweise ( Meist Vegan ) anderen aufzwingen wollen ist eine Teilnahme freiwillig und in meinen Augen unentbehrlich für ein bewusstes und auch Kritisches heranwachsen eines Menschen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dieses wird nun auf Beschluss als Ethisch bedenklich dar gestellt, und diese Tatsache verärgert und stellt sich als mehr wie bedenklich dar.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich selbst verstehe diese Entscheidung in keinster Weise noch kann ich verstehen warum Menschen die selbst gegen das Angeln sind nicht heranwachsenden Menschen die Möglichkeit einer selbst Entscheidung überlassen. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die meisten heutigen Veganer , Vegetarier sind in einer Zeit aufgewachsen in denen sie die Zusammenhänge selbst miterlebt haben und haben dann für sich entschieden Vegan oder vegetarisch zu leben.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dieses will und wollte niemand in Frage stellen , im umgedrehten falle allerdings schon.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich bitte alle Parteien mal darüber nachzudenken was tatsächlich der bessere weg ist, ein Heranwachsender der mit und in der Natur lebt oder ein Heranwachsender der keinen Bezug zu seiner Nahrung hat.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Warum dieses wichtig ist erkennt man an z.bsp. folgenden Artikeln in denen Fischstäbchen bei einem von 10 Kindern nicht aus Fisch besteht sondern eine eigene Form des Fisches ist.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]http://www.20min.ch/wissen/news/story/25863224[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]MFG [/FONT]


----------



## BERND2000 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Ich denke diese kleine Schlacht ist gewonnen.
 Aber der Krieg geht weiter.



 Ich denke, man sollte nun aufhören in O.S und weiter ziehen.
 Es macht keinen guten Eindruck, nun die Leichen dort noch zu schänden.(Symbolisch)


----------



## Taxidermist (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

@Bernd, solange die Entscheidung des Sachbearbeiters nicht offiziell revidiert wird, ist da noch gar nichts gewonnen!
Aber auch dies wird Petra nicht davon abhalten weiterhin Angler anzuzeigen, b.z.w. versucht wird solche Veranstaltungen zu verhindern.

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Völlig richtig, Jürgen.

Die Stadtratsitzung auf der das thematisiert wird, soll Ende April sein, wenn der Druck bis da hin aus dem Kessel ist -und teilweise wird das so sein- wird man sehen, ob sich die Parteien immer noch so äußern.
Ausserdem wird die Stadtverwaltung ihre Beweggründe auch erneut erläutern.
Ein Rat muss sich auch erst mal gegen städtische Mitarbeiter stellen, das wird auch nicht einfach so gemacht.

Wenn es klappt, hat man eine Art Präzedenzfall für Peta verhindert, das ist schon eine Bank.
Aber das wird die kein bißchen demotivieren genauso weiter zu machen.

Da muss endlich "mehr" passieren:
- Eine Kooperation aller betroffenen Naturnutzer, 
- aktive Aufklärung der Gesellschaft (nicht nur immer Reaktion),
- ein juristisches Vorgehen wegen des unsinnigen Anzeigenterrors auf Steuerzahlerkosten,
- eine Initiative zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit.


----------



## BERND2000 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aber auch dies wird Petra nicht davon abhalten weiterhin Angler anzuzeigen, b.z.w. versucht wird solche Veranstaltungen zu verhindern.
> 
> Jürgen



 Nein abhalten wird sie das nicht.
 Sie betrachten es halt als Ihre Aufgabe, "Ihre fleischfreien Positionen unters Volk zu bringen.
 Selbst das Angeln selbst ist da nur Nebenschauplatz.

 Dumm nur da sie als Tierschutz wahrgenommen werden und nicht als Dumme Sekte, die Andere von jeglicher Nutzung der Tiere abbringen möchte.
 Wenn den Menschen klar ist das sie Tier und Menschenrechte fast gleichsetzen und man sie als Spinner versteht, haben alle gewonnen.


----------



## GandRalf (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Das verstehen ja teilweise nicht mal die willfährigen Mitläufer, die ihre tollen Aktionen auf der Straße machen. -Oder den Verein mit Spenden unterstützen.


----------



## Deep Down (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Mein Schreiben vom heutigen Tage an die Stadt Osnabrück:

Sehr geehrter Herr Oberbürgermeister Griesert,  


 aus den Medien habe ich entnehmen können, dass Sie die bisherigen Angelkurse  aus Ihrem Ferienangebot im Ferienpass 2017 gestrichen haben und auch offenbar nicht gewillt sind, dieses Angebot wieder aufzunehmen.  


 Als Begründung führen Sie an, das Angebot sei aus ethischen und moralischen Gründen nicht aufrecht zu erhalten.  


 Das ist weder nachvollziehbar noch verständlich.  


 Das Angeln ist grundsätzlich erlaubt, nicht verboten und fester Bestandteil der menschlich-kulturellen Entwicklung.  


 Im Rahmen des Ferienprogramms 2016 hat Ihnen die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft nach den Anzeigen der Tierrechtsorganisation Peta dies hinreichend durch Verfahrenseinstellungen bestätigt.


 Wie kann das Angeln und Ihr Angebot im Ferienpass danach also ethisch-moralisch verwerflich sein, zumal es wohl von den Kindern und den Eltern einen hohen Zuspruch erhält?


 Sämtliche von der Organisation Peta vorgetragenen Gründe, weshalb das Angeln als ethisch-moralisch verwerflich aufzufassen sein soll, überzeugen nicht und bergen die Gefahr in sich, den Menschen von der Natur und seinen Lebensgrundlagen zu entfremden. Peta ist daher auch keine Tierschutz-, sondern eine Tierrechtsorganisation. Es geht nicht primär um den Schutz der Tiere, sondern darum, dass das Tier dem Menschen gleichzustellen ist. Dies müsste zu einer schwerwiegenden Umgestaltung der menschlichen Kultur führen, da sämtliche Nutzziehung aus Tieren oder die Verwendung tierischer  Produkte danach unterbleiben soll.       


 Aus welchem Selbstverständnis heraus, nimmt die Peta eigentlich die Berechtigung uns alle, aber offenbar insbesondere Sie und Ihre Bürger, zu bevormunden? Andere von solchen Aktionen Betroffene  haben da gegenüber dem Ansinnen von Peta anders entschieden und sich deutlich dagegen artikuliert. Ein hinter Peta stehender und vom Bürgerwillen getragener Anspruch ist ebenfalls nicht erkennbar. Die Peta ist weder eine Partei, noch kann sonst eine Legitimation für ihre Bevormundung hergeleitet werden.


 Mithin das Gegenteil dessen, was Peta zur Erreichung des oben dargelegten Zieles glaubhaft machen möchte, ist der Fall.  


 Aus ethisch-moralischen Gründen ist die Beibehaltung des Angelangebotes in Ihrem Programm für die kindliche Entwicklung gerade wichtig und wünschenswert.  


 Kinder lernen dadurch in der Natur selbst unmittelbar und intensiv den verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit dem Leben, den Nahrungsmitteln und -grundlagen und erfahren und begreifen ihre Umwelt.  Es gehört zur unabdinglichen kindlichen Selbsterfahrung zu erleben, wie die eigene Nahrung entsteht, lebt und zum Nahrungsmittel wird, welches das Kind insbesondere auch selber verzerrt.  


 Generationen von Kindern hat dies nicht geschadet und dies soll nun anders sein? Ein Grund hierfür wird nicht benannt und ist auch nicht erkennbar.  


 Ein Kind hat und darf erfahren, dass ein Fisch nicht als ein völlig entfremdetes länglich paniertes Fischstäbchen existiert, wie eine (lila)Kuh, ein (Oster-)Hase und ein Mc-Hühnchen tatsächlich aussieht. Die Vorstellungen der von der Natur entkoppelten Kinder entsprechen mittlerweile durchaus tatsächlich diesen von der Werbung geprägten Bildern.  


 Wenn dies die Elternhäuser aufgrund beruflicher Notwendigkeiten heute nicht mehr selbst vermitteln können, dann kann dort aufgrund dieser gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung nicht die alleinige Schuld für diese Vorstellungen gesucht werden, sondern auch Sie als Stadt Osnabrück, als öffentlich-rechtliche Kommune und Organisationsstruktur unserer Gesellschaft trifft vor allen anderen daher eine besondere
 erzieherische Verpflichtung. Ihre Rolle wird damit immer wichtiger und dieser Aufgabe sollte man gewachsen sein und diese wahrnehmen. Ihr Ferienprogramm und insbesondere das Angelangebot ist dafür das geeignete Mittel, um unsere Kinder u.a. zu einem verantwortungsvollen und vollwertigen Mitglied unserer sozialen Gesellschaft zu entwickeln.

 In meiner Kanzlei werden jugendstrafrechtliche und familienrechtliche Mandate bearbeitet. Aus dieser Arbeit heraus resultieren u.a. vielfältige Kontakte zu den Fachbereichen der kommunalen Träger, weiterer sozialer Einrichtungen, Gutachtern, Ärzten und vor allem dem Menschen selbst.   


 Aus meiner langjährigen Berufserfahrung heraus, kann ich Ihnen nur bestätigen, dass es in vielen Fällen in der Erziehung der Kinder wünschenswert gewesen wäre, wenn der verantwortungsvolle Umgang mit Menschen, Tieren und der Natur vermittelt worden wäre, anstatt mit ihrer Freizeit vor lauter Langeweile nichts anfangen zu können oder vollständig von ihrer Außen- und Umwelt entkoppelt aufzuwachsen.  


 Meistens kommen diese Erkenntnisse und Einsichten für alle Beteiligten, aber insbesondere für die dann betroffenen Kinder, leider zu spät. Umso wichtiger und entscheidender ist, dass durch Ihr Ferienprogramm und insbesondere das Angelangebot so früh wie möglich solchen Fehlentwicklungen entgegen gewirkt wird. Hierbei kommt es darauf an, dass vielfältige Angebote für die unterschiedlichen Interessen angeboten werden. Die Kinder oder Ihre Eltern auf andere Angebote zu verweisen, obwohl für diese kein Interesse besteht, wird wenig Erfolg zeigen und führt zu obigen Problematiken.  
 Das Angelangebot wurde bisher wohl sehr gut angenommen und erhielt einen überwältigenden Andrang. Dessen Ausfall ruft nun einen Frustrationsgedanken hervor und es wird im schlimmsten Fall auch Abstand vom Ferienangebot insgesamt genommen.  


 Dies kann nicht Sinn und Zweck dessen sein, was oben bereits ausgeführt worden ist.    


 Mir erschließt es sich aufgrund aller dieser Umstände daher nicht, wie diese Chance von Ihnen so leichtfertig vertan werden kann.    


 Statt dessen lassen Sie sich als Stadt Osnabrück zu einem Werkzeug dieser Organisation machen und übernehmen offenbar deren offensichtlich fehlgehende Begründung zur Absage des Angebotes.


 Es wirkt daher schon unerträglich und grotesk, dass nach dem die Peta in der Vergangenheit mit für diese Organisation kostenlosen und unhaltbaren Strafanzeigen, deren Verfahrenskosten der  Steuerzahler zu tragen hat und die Justiz belasten, nun auf diesem Wege Sie, die Stadt Osnabrück und Ihre Einwohner, weiterhin versucht für eigene Zwecke zu verwenden.  


 Nun ergreift die Peta wohl auch noch Ihre Verteidigung nach Außen und maßt sich offenbar an, den vom Bürgerwillen getragenen politischen Parteien die Stellungnahme hierzu abzusprechen.  


 Ein unglaublicher Vorgang.   


 Durch so etwas wird nicht nur das Ansehen der Stadt Osnabrück erheblich beschädigt, sondern insgesamt das Vertrauen in die Unabhängigkeit der „öffentlichen Hand“!         


 Der aufkommende Unmut in den Medien, betroffenen Verbänden, der Berichterstattungen in den Zeitungen und Leserbriefen, auf Ihrer Website und den heutzutage allgegenwärtigen Internetforen müsste Ihnen doch Anzeichen genug sein, dass das, was die Peta von Ihnen fordert, keinen allgemeinen Konsens in der Bevölkerung findet.   


 Selbst ich sehe mich als Nichtbürger der Stadt Osnabrück veranlasst, meine Arbeitszeit für dieses Schreiben zu opfern.     


 Mir wurde das Angeln im übrigen selbst in frühesten Kindertagen durch meinen Vater vermittelt. In der Schule haben wir Angel-AG‘s und Erlebnisaufsätze über das Angeln geschrieben und vorgetragen. Für mich sind dies u.a. die schönsten Kindheitserinnerungen, die auch bis heute nachwirken und an die ich mich gerne erinnere.  
 Keiner meiner mir aus dieser Zeit noch bekannten Mitschüler, mit denen ich durch solche Angelerlebnisse in der Kindheit bis heute verbunden bin, ist dadurch in seiner Entwicklung geschädigt worden. Diese Personen sind heute u.a. Professor, Doktor, Prokurist, Studienrat, Polizeibeamter, leitender Angestellter und auch die weiteren Personen sind sämtlichst in der Gesellschaft fest verankerte, anerkannte und etablierte Persönlichkeiten mit Familien.


 Nach alle dem möchten Sie die Streichung des Angelangebotes aus Ihrem Ferienprogramm 2017 sicherlich noch einmal überdenken, um es wieder aufzunehmen.  


 Ich bin mir sicher, dass Sie vielen Kindern und Familien damit eine Freude machen und die dadurch gemachten gewinnbringenden Erfahrungen lange in das weitere Leben zu unser aller Nutzen fortwirken.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Rechtsanwalt


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

#6#6#6


----------



## gründler (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Ach kati da gibt es vieles zu nur die meisten haben kein bock auf sowas,die wollen nur Angeln oder verharmlosen das.

https://www.psiram.com/ge/index.php/PETA

http://www.homoneo.de/9-gruende-warum-dieser-peta♥-artikel-mich-an-meine-grenzen-brachte/

http://www.czyslansky.net/peta-nur-lustig-lustig-tralalala-mitnichten-die-meinen-das-ernst/

http://www.petatotet.de/

https://www.welt.de/debatte/kolumne...bu-BUND-und-Peta-ein-verlogenes-Buendnis.html

http://www.talkteria.de/forum/topic-52818.html

https://www.welt.de/debatte/article113460989/Wenn-militanter-Tierschutz-menschenfeindlich-wird.html

http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...eraerztin-das-Leben-zur-Hoelle;art1172,351271


http://www.gerati.de/


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Klasse geschrieben! Sehr gute Wortwahl u Ausdrucksweise. Evtl kann man es als Vorlage verwenden für gewisse Interessengruppen im Raum Osnabrück, hier würde der Bürgermeister ja deutlicher sehen, dass "es ihn räumlich betrifft", und so den Druck auf ihn bzw den Stadtrat nochmal steigern könnte? Nur so als Idee.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Ws hindert Angelboard-User eigentlich daran, jeden Tag ein kleines  Posting im FB-Auftritt der Stadt Osnabrück zu verfassen? Ist still  geworden da.

https://www.facebook.com/pg/StadtOsnabrueck/reviews/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Hechtbär (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Was mich daran hindert?

 Weil ich nicht bei FB bin! #6


----------



## Franky (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Was mich daran hindert?
> 
> Weil ich nicht bei FB bin! #6



So sieht das aus - Frazzebuch ohne mir!


----------



## GandRalf (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Danke Deep Down, für den sauber geschliffenen Brief!

#6

@Ralle:

Die Stadt bekommt z.Zt. über alle Kanäle, täglich etwas zum nachdenken.#h


----------



## gründler (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Franky schrieb:


> So sieht das aus - Frazzebuch ohne mir!




Da aber die Gegner über FB viele Menschen erreichen muss auch Gegenwind von uns kommen.

Bin auch kein FB Fan aber um im "Geschäft" zu bleiben, bleibt einen manchmal nix anderes übrig siehe zb. Thomas AVN LV's etc. haben sich Anfangs viele gegen gewehrt.Aber manchmal muss man halt in Saure Äpfel usw.


----------



## Hechtbär (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Nee...

 Muss man nicht. Hatte FB. Aber war mehr wie froh es wieder los zu werden!

 Weder FB, Twitter, Insta oder ähnliches!
 Man stirbt wirklich nicht, wenn man es nicht hat! 

 Aber ist offtopic!

 Ich begrüße alle, die gegen die PETANER feuern!!
 Ihr macht das klasse!
 Ich bin immer in meinem Umfeld am Gegenmissionieren!


----------



## August (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Deep Down Klasse kann man kaum besser Machen Absolut TOP


----------



## Patrick S. (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

(3,4)

Ich finde es einfach klasse, wie der Druck stetig erhöht wurde. Man sieht mal wieder, wie viel wir schaffen wenn man zusammen hält. Nur muss dieser oben bleiben...denn wir können gemeinsam wirklich viel verändern...

Off Topic Beginn :
Die Grundschule in unserem Ort plant gerade ein Schulfest. Dort werde ich, mit Absprache der Schulleitung, ein Angelspiel veranstalten (mit Kopfrute und Magnet auf getackerte Gummibärchentütchen angeln). Selbstverständlich inclusive Flyer und Einladung zu einem Jugendtreffen bei uns im Verein...
Off Topic Ende...

Genial wäre es doch, wenn der Osnabrücker Angler Verein, unabhängig vom Ferienpass, eine Aktion extra für Jugendliche planen würde...


----------



## kati48268 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Grad auf Facebook eine Meldung des Anglerverbandes Niedersachsen:

Bericht über Angelangebote Osnabrücker Ferienpass
 sat1 REGIONAL 
https://hannover.sat1regional.de/livestream.html
 bringt heute in der Sendung um 17.30 Uhr Interviews mit Saza Sazalowski , Alexander Specht und einem Sprecher der Stadt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Topp!


----------



## Deep Down (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Dann wird es interessant, ob die derzeitige Positionen der Stadt Osnabrück Bestand haben soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Informier uns mal, ob Du überhaupt ne Antwort bekommst..


----------



## Deep Down (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Da kannst Du aber sicher sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Venceremos!
;-))))


----------



## Deep Down (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

https://www.sat1regional.de/videos/...gebote-fuer-kinder-aus-ferienpass-230207.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

kann man das irgendwo noch gucken - bei mir kommt da error ;-(


----------



## Angler9999 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Ja hier


https://hannover.sat1regional.de/sendungen.html

ab 13:20 min


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Error loading player: No playable sources found


:-((((((((((((


----------



## Angler9999 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

bei mir geht´s 
Win 10 PC


----------



## Taxidermist (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Ich habe den Beitrag im live stream gesehen, vom Pressesprecher der Stadt, Sven Jürgensen kein Wort darüber, dass die Situation von einer Anzeige Petras ausgelöst wurde.Von der anderen Seite aber auch nicht!
Natürlich verkauft man die Streichung des Angelferienprogramms als eigenständige Idee.
Begründung: Weil final der Tod eines Tieres steht, kann man nicht verantworten, dies Kindern zuzumuten!
(Kein Zitat, sondern sinngemäß wieder gegeben!)

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Hab's auch gesehen.
War sehr kurz, von den Ferienangeln-Veranstaltern & dem AVN-Mitarbeiter souverän gemacht. Mit mehr Zeit hätte natürlich einiges mehr...
Der Stadtsprecher Jürgensen ließ auch nix durchblicken, dass die Entscheidung noch mal überdacht wird, aber das ist von einer Verwaltung auch eher nicht zu erwarten, die stellen sich vor ihre Kollegen.
Hoffen wir, dass der Stadtrat die Herren Beamten auf den Topf setzt...



PS: Bewertungsskala OS sinkt auf 3,4 :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

nu läufts - warum auch immer - danke.

Nicht PETA -aber Tierrechtsaktivisten haben sie genannt- bassd ;-)


----------



## saza (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Wir habe 2 Stunden gedreht. Die haben noch Material. Wer weis, wofür es noch gut ist. Immerhin haben wir es mit einem Brief von mir geschafft, in die Medien zu kommen. Wenn ich nichts geschrieben hätte, wäre das Thema einfach untergegangen. Danke an alle, die geteilt, gepostet und unterstützt haben. Ohne euch hätte das nie geklappt. Mal sehen, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Wir bleiben mit Dir dran!
Venceremos!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Bin nicht sicher ob das tatsächlich eine neue Meldung ist.

http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...ll-gestrichene-angelaktion-im-rat-durchsetzen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Ich habe langsam den unbestimmten Verdacht, dass das komplette Versagen jedweder Hirnaktivität, doch nicht zwangsläufig zum Tode führt!



Der Verdacht ist nicht nur ein naheliegender Verdacht, sondern es gibt genügend Untersuchungen bis hin zu handfesten medizinischen Gehirntomografien, dass mit geringer Resthirnmasse doch erstaunlich viele Personen durch die Gegend laufen.

Äußerst empfehlenswert ist und bei Nichtkennen schon fast eine krasse Bildungslücke ist z.B. das Buch Digitale Demenz von Manfred Spitzer,
http://www.buecher.de/shop/erziehung/digitale-demenz/spitzer-manfred/, das verschiedene Aspekte dieses Themas und speziell Symptome um das aktuelle immer weiter verbreitete Verkümmern des Menschengehirns behandelt. Bis hin zu erstaunlichen Geschichten und Bildern von "Hohlraumköpfen".

Wobei die Ursachen in einer Liste von geringer Gehirnutzung weiter reichen bis zur Schwächung durch biophysiologischen Ursachen wie Bestrahlung durch intensive Handynutzung oder Nahrungsmittelvergiftung (Schwermetalle in Fluss und Fischmehl) oder chemisch substituierte Nährstoffe und dergleichen mehr. 
Fanatischer Vegetarismus oder Veganismus kommt dann auch schnell ins Blickfeld, Mangelversorgung und noch schlimmer dauerhafte Unterversorgung.
Denn das Menschengehirn ist höchstwahrscheinlich nach historisch-anthropologischer Deutung nicht auf den Bäumen, sondern erst aus Fleischnutzung (Stichwort Durchsetzen als Aas/Fleischfresser unter Großraubtieren in der Steppe) entstanden und bedarf einer Menge an Nährstoffen zu seinem vollen Funktions- und Umfangserhalt, die sich nicht mal so eben beim Grasen auf der Wiese einsammeln lässt.
Diese Sache können umfänglich nur in diversen Büchern zusammen behandelt werden, dazu gibt es weit mehr. 
Stichwort: "Alzheimer für alle ab 20" und dergleichen mehr, z.B.: 
Schwermetalle, Strahlung und Gesundheit - Dr. Joachim Mutter - Vortrag
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8RjBBjz4Dw
Als Bildungsmisere und überforderte Kinder Schüler Studenten oder Burn-Out Syndrom gibt es entsprechende Beobachtungen.

Das Thema insgesamt ist dermaßen brisant, so dass es viele Täuchungsmanöver der unlimitiert verdienenden Großkonzerne gibt, dazu mag sich jeder seinen Teil denken und selber recherchieren.

In dem Falle der verhinderten Kinderangler oder grundsätzlich Pro-Angeln wäre eine Aktion etwa
"Eltern, bitte lasst eure Kinder vollentwickelte Gehirne auch durch tierische Nahrungsmittel aufbauen, lasst sie nicht zu Karnickeln oder dergleichen degenerieren" 
schon mal etwas in der richtigen Richtung.

Eine der vielen Gehirnschrumpfungserkrankungen nennt sich z.B. Frontotemporale Demenz, bedauerlich und tragisch für die Betroffenen, aber faktisch eben existent.
Interessanterweise scheint die nun in der Gegend Osnabrück sogar verbreitet zu sein, seht her: 
http://www.noz.de/lokales/samtgemei...g-neuenkirchener-leidet-an-seltener-krankheit

Inzwischen füllt es auch die Gazetten:
http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ratg...b-haelt-gehirnschrumpfung-auf_aid_550092.html

Also muss man sich gar nicht so sehr wundern und der Verdacht auf "Walnussgehirne" ist nicht so weit hergeholt, wie es zuerst scheint. 
Beispiele über unerklärliches Verhalten wurden oben vielfach genannt und kommen in Vergleichen für unglaubliches Verhalten immer schnell wieder hervor, da muss nicht nichts mehr verweisen.


----------



## Ørret (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

In der ersten Sekunde dachte ich der Typ mit den Dreadlocks ist einer von den Petanern Hab aber dann doch schnell meinen Irrtum bemerkt...Super Aktion saza und AV-nds:m:m:m


----------



## kati48268 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bin nicht sicher ob das tatsächlich eine neue Meldung ist.
> 
> http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...ll-gestrichene-angelaktion-im-rat-durchsetzen


Ist es!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Und eine, die gefällt ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/615-politiker-pro-angelangebote-für-kinder.html


----------



## Dachfeger (31. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Es wird auch mal Zeit das den Penetranern ordentlich Gegenwind um die Nase pfeift.
Vor allem und am Wichtigsten..... öffentlich(Presse). :vik:


----------



## gründler (31. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

http://www.gerati.de/2017/03/28/peta-kritisiert-was-sie-selber-tun/

#h

ps: mal auf "Über uns" klicken,da erklärt er warum viele aufgegeben haben.


----------



## kati48268 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Jetzt wird schon versucht, die ganze Nummer parteipolitisch auszuschlachten.
https://www.hasepost.de/afd-will-mit-osnabruecker-ferienpasskindern-am-rechten-rand-fischen-36894/


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

was es bei uns hier eh nicht gibt..............


----------



## saza (1. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Ørret schrieb:


> In der ersten Sekunde dachte ich der Typ mit den Dreadlocks ist einer von den Petanern Hab aber dann doch schnell meinen Irrtum bemerkt...Super Aktion saza und AV-nds:m:m:m



Muss ja schließlich auch vernünftige |good:|good: geben.
#h


----------



## Blechinfettseb (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...k&utm_medium=Link&utm_campaign=Artikel_teilen

Einfach nur noch zum Kopfschütteln. Und die Niedersächsisch-Westfälische  Anglervereinigung stimmt da auch noch zu....


----------



## gründler (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Weltweit sieht man Kidz ab ca 7-10 J. Angeln und wird in einigen Ländern auch Aktiv gefördert.Da fragt keiner nach Ethik und Moral,man lässt die Kinder noch Kinder sein.

Nur im schönen Deutscheland ist das ein Seelisches Traumatisches Graul.......die armen Kinder.

|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Ich hab da eine andere Aussage des NWA im Kopf, müsste aber erst suchen...

Auch sonst ist da viel Murks in den Aussagen:

- niemand hat je behauptet, der Stadtjugendpfleger habe Kontakt zu peta gehabt; aber dass seine Entscheidung durch beeinflusst wurde wohl.
Nicht umsonst feiert Peta die Geschichte ja als ihren Erfolg.

- _"Angelschein mit 14"_ - der Schlauberger.
Trotzdem fangen Kinder eher an, ab 14 ist es halt das selbstständige Angeln.

- _„für die Altersgruppe (6-12) ist es aber nicht geeignet“_
Damit greift er jede bundesweit stattfindende Jugendarbeit im Bereich Angeln durch Vereine, Verbände & sonst wen an!

- _"Er und Schwab hätten keine Möglichkeit gehabt, sich zu erklären..."_ - Bullshit, er hätte sich doch jederzeit zu Wort melden können, so wie er es nun auch macht.

- _"Das Fangen und Töten von Lebewesen müsse angemessen vor- und aufbereitet werden"_ - Wer sagt denn, dass die Veranstalter nicht genau das machen!

...

Wir werden sehen, was sein eigentlicher Arbeitgeber, der Stadtrat, von dieser Sache hält.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...k&utm_medium=Link&utm_campaign=Artikel_teilen
> 
> Einfach nur noch zum Kopfschütteln. Und die Niedersächsisch-Westfälische  Anglervereinigung stimmt da auch noch zu....




Wieder mal klares Statement vom AV-NDS - Hans Macke hat das so nie gesagt wie veröffentlicht:
https://www.facebook.com/anglerverbandniedersachsen/posts/1312150898866026

Ausdrücklich wird erwähnt, dass das, dass er die Entscheidung der Stadt "für richtig halte", wie in der NOZ zitiert,habe er NIE gesagt bei der Stadtjugendpflege! 

Gut, dass die Jungs vom AVN wieder prompt reagiert haben.


----------



## Wegberger (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Hallo,

wie kann sich Osnabrück einen lügenden Stadtjugendpfleger leisten. Ich denke das ist pädagogisch und ethisch nicht vertretbar.


----------



## iXware (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

ich hab gar nich so viel gegessen, wie ich gerade bei dem geschwafel Ko..en könnte. dümmer gehts ja gar nicht.

ich kann jetzt nicht auf alles eingehen


> Sie wollten Angeln nicht grundsätzlich verbieten, betonte Weisleder, „für die Altersgruppe ist es aber nicht geeignet“.


die sollen sich mal ein Beispiel an den anderen Bundesländern nehmen.

Brandenburg: ab 8 darf jedes Kind angeln gehen
Sachsen: ab 9 im beisein eines Erwachsenen mit Fischereischein
MV: bis Ende 13. LJ angeln für Kinder frei..
SH: Kinder bis 12 dürfen in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen der einen Fischereischein besitzt Angeln

in Sachsen wird wohl auch angeblich drüber diskutiert, die Altersgrenze auf 8 Jahre zu senken (kann das jemand Bestätigen).

Auf welcher Grundlage konstruiert der Typ denn, daß Angeln nichts für Kinder ist?

Mein Sohn war jedes mal beim Schafe, Hühner Enten und Kaninchen schlachten dabei... und das seit er 3 ist. ihn hat das in dem Alter schon interessiert, was mit den Tieren passiert, wenn die nicht mehr auf der Weide sind. und der quält keine Tiere nur so zum Spaß, der weiß mit seinen 7Jahren, was das schlachten bedeutet.


----------



## Deep Down (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Da ist es wieder dieses typische hilflose Phrasendreschen und annehmen einer Opferrolle!

Man ist das schlecht! 

Was sind denn nun ethische und pädagogische Zweifel, die dem Angelangebot für Kinder im Alter von sechs bis zwölf Jahren entgegenstehen? 

Das Fangen und Töten von Lebewesen wird in diesen Kursen sicherlich angemessen vor- und aufbereitet. Es wird ja gerade nicht sinnlos getötet, sondern der verantwortungsvolle Umgang mit Nahrung vermittelt!

Muss da nun immer ein Kinderpsychologe bemüht werden? Was ein Unsinn!

„Der Ferienpass ist spaßorientiert. Beim Angeln steht der Nahrungserwerb im Vordergrund“ Ja und? Hinter allen Aktivitäten steht ein erzieherischer Auftrag! Wenn dieser Auftrag dann auch noch in einem interessanten Kontext vermittelt werden kann, umso besser! 

In dem Alter habe ich das Angeln gelernt. Aus mir ist auch kein Verbrecher oder Psychopath geworden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

offtopic an:


Deep Down schrieb:


> Aus mir ist auch kein Verbrecher oder Psychopath geworden!


Ist Jurist wirklich besser?
;+;+;+
Offtopic aus....

Sorry, bei der Vorlage 
:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Unglaublich, dieser Bürgermeister!!
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...aktion-ob-griesert-will-fraktionen-aufklaeren


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Angeln sei nicht mehr so selbstverständlich wie noch vor 10 Jahren ?

Wenn man es vorzieht,von wirren *Minderheiten* Meinungen diktiert zu bekommen,mag das sicher stimmen.

Hat dann aber genau null mit einer demokratischen Gesellschaft zu tun.

So beginnen Wege,die in einer Meinungsdiktatur enden..


----------



## Deep Down (8. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Wenn ich lese, dass die pädagogische Qualität einer solchen Angelaktion im Ferienpassprogramm von Fachleute beurteilt werden müsste......Oh mein Gott!
Das zeigt doch nur, dass die Stadt Osnabrück selber gar nicht erläutern kann, was mit pädagogisch ethisch etc von Ihnen überhaupt gemeint ist! Da werden Phrasen gedroschen, die man selbst inhaltlich gar nicht erklären kann, sich aber anmaßt als Argument zu bringen!

Wer soll denn das (aus Sicht der Grünen) bitte sein? Soll das jetzt ernsthaft ein Kinderpsychologe begutachten oder meinen die "Grünen" sich selber oder einer ihrer bevormundenden Gutmenschen? 

Ein Grüner bietet sich selbst als Vermittler an.....der ist schon per se in seiner Auffassung befangen in Richtung Abschaffung, zumal wenn man äußert, dass die Position der Stadt noch nicht verstanden worden ist! Das soll nun wohl die Sache nur in eine Richtung dirigiert werden!

Daher als Vermittler......ABGELEHNT!

Gerade der Protest, der gegenüber der Stadt Osnabrück hereinbricht, offenbart, dass die Entscheidung falsch und nicht etwa richtig ist!

Hier ist im übrigen die Stellungnahme eines Fachmannes.

http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/177-peta-im-unrecht-minister-meyer-lobt-angler.html

Niemand anders als Minister Meyer spricht sich für das Angeln von Kindern als pädagogisch wertvoll aus!
Ja, Potzblitz der ist sogar von den Grünen und gegen dessen Äußerung stellt sich die Stadt Osnabrück und der grüne Vermittler Bajus? Unglaublich!

Hieran merkt man, wie hilflos die Argumentation der Stadt Osnabrück tatsächlich ist!

Jetzt habe ich Blutdruck, aber richtig!


----------



## gründler (8. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

In nicht all zu ferner Zukunft wird auch der letzte Deutscheland Angler verstehen wo die Reise hingehen soll.....

Oder sind diese "Terroristischen" Vorgehen etwa alles Zufall????,FFH AWZ NSG's Verbote Regeln Auflagen Baglimit Kinder nicht mehr an das Hobby ranführen......usw usw usw.

Alles Stk. für Stk. immer mehr....immer enger......




Alles Zufall ich weiß.......|rolleyes


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

wenigstens hat Osnabrück wieder im Fussball verloren....................

Weil zu dieser Stadt und diesem Verhalten von Verwaltung und Bürgermeister habe ich nur noch Rachegedanken:
Daher freut mich die Heimniederlage des VfL Osnabrück!!


----------



## Jose (8. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



gründler schrieb:


> In nicht all zu ferner Zukunft wird auch der letzte Deutscheland Angler verstehen wo die Reise hingehen soll...



klar: weil dann die reise zu ende ist


----------



## ulli1958m (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Unglaublich....welche schwachsinnigen Argumente aus OS kommen #q

Hoffe ein wenig das die Kids doch noch angeln erlernen/können


..wie bekommt man das Gehrin mancher Leute auf Erbsengröße....kräftig aufpumpen :q:q:q
..obwohl...wo nix iss kannst auch nix aufpumpen |kopfkrat

#h


----------



## wusel345 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Wer weiß, wer von den Ablehnern mit der Peta sympathisiert.


----------



## GandRalf (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Habe mir sagen lassen, dass der Stadtjugendpfleger selber Vegetarier ist und (in kleineren Kreisen) schon mal gegen Angler und das Angeln gewettert haben soll.
Dazu gibt es aber keine belastbaren Beweise.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

auch schon gehört. auch ohne Beleg..


----------



## iXware (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Dann wäre der Typ ja befangen und müßte sich aus solchen Entscheidugnen raushalten... oh oh... wo sind die Anwälte?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

In Osnabrück findet heute die Ratssitzung statt.
Angeblich große Mehrheit für Ferienpassangeln in (fast) allen Fraktionen.

Ob die Verwaltungsleitung das interessiert, ist aber die andere Frage..


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Einfach die Verwaltung anschreiben und fragen ob der Veganer ist und gegenüber dem Angeln negativ eingestellt ist. Der Jugendpfleger.
Ich habe da einfach angerufen und bekomme jetzt eine Erklärung vom stellvertretenden Pressereferent warum das Angeln abgesetzt wurde.
Im Gespräch wurde das so geäussert, dass man in de Verwaltung in Osnabrück das Freizeitangeln für ethisch verwerflich hält. Ich soll das auch noch schriftlich erhalten. Ich habe darauf hingewisen dass das Gespräch und auch die erwartete Email ins Internet gestellt werden.
Zu dem Jugendpfleger wollten sie sich nicht äussern. Ich werde den direkt anrufen/anschreiben.


----------



## iXware (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Einfach die Verwaltung anschreiben und fragen ob der Veganer ist und gegenüber dem Angeln negativ eingestellt ist. Der Jugendpfleger.



das müssen die Stadträte in der Sitzung tun. Aber ich denke mal, das werden die schon wissen. Man kennt sich ja. man sitzt in den Ratssitzungen zusammen, in den Ausschutzsitzungen und bei sonstigen Veranstaltungen. Das muß halt nur öffentlich bekannt gemacht werden.


----------



## GandRalf (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Osnabrück findet heute die Ratssitzung statt.
> Angeblich große Mehrheit für Ferienpassangeln in (fast) allen Fraktionen.
> 
> Ob die Verwaltungsleitung das interessiert, ist aber die andere Frage..



Die Ratssitzung ist am 25.4. Heute geht es lediglich um eine Ausschusssitzung, in der "die Sachlage" genauer geklärt werden soll, da ja einige Informationsdefizite herrschen sollen.|uhoh:


----------



## GandRalf (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Zu dem Jugendpfleger wollten sie sich nicht äussern. Ich werde den direkt anrufen/anschreiben.



Viel Spaß!


----------



## iXware (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Osnabrück findet heute die Ratssitzung statt.
> Angeblich große Mehrheit für Ferienpassangeln in (fast) allen Fraktionen.
> 
> Ob die Verwaltungsleitung das interessiert, ist aber die andere Frage..




so sieht das bei uns in Sachsen aus (wird aber in anderen Bundesländern auch nicht viel anders sein):

"III.D. Rechte des Gremiums Gemeinderat als Gesamtorgan
1. Festlegung der Verwaltungsgrundsätze
Nach § 27 ist der Gemeinderat das Hauptorgan der Gemeinde. Er bestimmt die Richtlinien der gemeindlichen Politik, indem er gemäß §28, Abs. 1 die Grundsätze für die Verwaltung festlegt und über alle Angelegenheiten der Gemeinde entscheidet , soweit nicht der Bürgermeister kraft Gesetzes zuständig ist oder ihm durch den Gemeinderat bestimmte Aufgaben übertragen wurden."
Quelle: http://www.kommunalforum-sachsen.de...Mandat_in_der_kommunalen_Selbstverwaltung.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Ich muss einfach auch mal richtig loben!

Diese (bis jetzt abgesagte) Ferienpaßgeschichte hatte ja rein gar nichts mit dem Anglerverband Niedersachsen oder einem seiner Vereine, wie dem NWA unter Hans Macke zu tun!!

Dass die dennoch so in die Bresche springen und aktiv - aus angelpolitischen Grundsatzerwägungen!! - *obwohl die nicht mal direkt betroffen sind, das ist wirklich aller Ehren wert!!*

Sowas würde man sich auch von einem DAFV wünschen, dass die bei so grundsätzlichen Dingen für Angler und Angeln kämpfen, auch wenn sie direkt nicht selber betroffen sind!

Aber nicht ohne Grund ist der AVN beim DAFV raus:
Grundsätzliche politische Arbeit für Angler ist halt im DAFV weiterhin nicht zu erwarten..

Eher weiteres Kuschen vor PETA..

Umso wichtiger, dass der AVN hier auch als nicht Betroffener Flagge zeigt!

Ehrenwert!


----------



## iXware (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

idie Ferienpassgeschichte hat nichts mit dem AVN zu tun? Irgendjemand muß das doch durchgeführt haben. Also muß der jenige auch Angler sein, also ist der AVN meiner Meinung nach sehr wohl mit im Boot, als Vertreter der Angler. Genauso wie der Verband mit im Boot ist, wenn ein einzelner Angler sich regelwidrig verhält.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Nein, weil das kein Angebot von einem Verein/Verband, sondern von engagierten Privatleuten war.

Gerade das ist das zu Lobende, dass trotzdem der Verband da aktiv wird!!

Eben weil er das auch sieht, dass es da ums Grundsätzliche geht - ist ja gerade der positive Unterschied zu anderen LV oder gar zum DAFV...


----------



## Ukel (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Vom "Einflussbereich" her wäre dort eher der LFV-Weser-Ems mit seinem Herrn Pieper zuständig, weil z.B. der Osnabrücker Sportfischerclub im LFV Weser-Ems organisiert ist, aber der rührt sich ja anscheinend nicht-vielleicht auch besser so #d

Dankenswerterweise hat sich der AV-Niedersachsen eingeschaltet, so kann was draus werden, großes Lob an den AV-Nds


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

*Aktualisierung 13.04. 2017*






Aktuelle Meldung aus der Osnabrücker Zeitung:
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...eck-nimmt-angeln-wieder-in-den-ferienpass-auf

*Stadt Osnabrück nimmt Angeln wieder in den Ferienpass auf*

Die Einzelheiten werden noch geklärt.

Sich wehren und in die Öffentlichkeit gehen hilft also auch gegen PETA!!

Danke meinerseits für die gute Arbeit an Dirk Sazalowski, Johannes Lohmöller, die NWA unter Hans Macke und den Anglerverband Niedersachsen sowie alle Angler, die geholfen haben den Druck öffentlich hochzuhalten:
*Dank euch hat das geklappt!*

DANKE!


----------



## saza (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Mist, 
Thomas war schneller. Wollte mich bei allen von euch für die praktische und moralische Unterstützung bedanken. Ihr könnt stolz auf euch sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Absolut!

Die Angler können stolz sein

Klasse!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Läuft mit der Weiterverbreitung auch in den Nichtangermedien:
https://www.hasepost.de/osnabruecker-ferienpass-angeln-findet-doch-statt-38382/


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

War ne harte Nuss!
Danke an den Rudelführer, SAZA!

Und nun darauf 'nen Drink.


----------



## gründler (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Danke auch von der "Crew" an dich Thomas,weil ohne diese Plattform und dein Ehrgeiz wäre der Druck nicht so groß geworden.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Danke fürs Lob, aber ist ja unser Job zu berichten und zu kommentieren, was die anderen so toll und aktiv gemacht haben..

Dass das so geklappt hat, wenn man wie Dirk Sazalowski, Johannes Lohmöller, die NWA unter Hans Macke und der Anglerverband Niedersachsen Angler aktiviert und offen und öffentlich losgeht, das ist mir Lob genug!

*SO muss das!!!*

Venceremos!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Und es läuft weiter mit der Öffentlichkeit:
*KÜNSTLICHE PETA-AUFREGUNG UND WIRKLICHER VOLKSZORN *
http://www.outfox-world.de/blog/kuenstliche-peta-aufregung-und-wirklicher-volkszorn.html
Danke an die Jagdfreunde...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Auch der AVN (trotz Osterurlaub) veröffentlicht auf FB zum Erfolg:
https://www.facebook.com/anglerverbandniedersachsen/posts/1321540691260380


----------



## Deep Down (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Jawolllllll!:vik:

Das freut mich für die Kiddies und uns als Gesellschaft und das ist ne richtige Klatsche für PETA!


----------



## glavoc (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Hier könnten unsere Verbände mal das kämpfen lernen
Denn nur wer sich wehrt... also el pueblo a las barricadas!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *SO muss das!!!*
> 
> Venceremos!!!


----------



## Ørret (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Endlich auch mal wieder gute Nachrichten für uns Angler nach gefühlt ewig langer Durststrecke! Super Einsatz von dir saza,AVN usw.:m


----------



## BERND2000 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Ørret schrieb:


> Endlich auch mal wieder gute Nachrichten für uns Angler nach gefühlt ewig langer Durststrecke! Super Einsatz von dir saza,AVN usw.:m


 
 Was daran ist gut..?

 Ich finde es eher unheimlich bedrohlich, wenn solche Vorstöße, der "Peta" zunächst überhaupt auf Gehör stießen. 

 Da sind also durchaus Beamte gewesen die Angeln und Angler für brutal und Jugendgefährdend hielten, für so gefährlich das sie bereit waren solche Aktionen zu unterbinden.
 Oder auch nur sofort einknickten, vor den Eingaben der Peta.

 Gut ist das es Wiederstand gab und das der Erfolgreich war. Wobei Ich wetten würde, das auch die Peta an anderen Orten Erfolge hatte, wo es dann eben nicht in die Öffentlichkeit gelangte, weil auch die Angler einknickten.

 Solche Versuche etwas zu verbieten sind wie Mückenstiche und sie scheinen Erfolgreich zu sein, wenn man nicht dagegen angeht.
 Wenn die Angler sich nicht wehren oder reagieren, dann werden die Mückenstiche das Angeln immer mehr schwächen.
 Gefühlt haben die organisierten Strukturen der Angler vor Ort reagiert und nicht die normalen Angler selbst.
 Zeitungen brachten halt Beiträge und Politiker reagierten, aber es finden sich eben kaum Kommentare.
 Für mich bedeutet das das dort Funktionsträger Einfluss nahmen, aber die normalen Angler kaum reagierten.

 Für die Funktionsträger bedeutet es aber Mehrarbeit und zusätzliche Belastung, also stressen diese Mückenstiche zusätzlich, wenn zunächst die Ämter einknicken.

 Ich denke auch nicht das die Peta das nur in Niedersachsen versuchte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Zeitungen brachten halt Beiträge und Politiker reagierten, aber es finden sich eben kaum Kommentare.
> Für mich bedeutet das das dort Funktionsträger Einfluss nahmen, aber die normalen Angler kaum reagierten.


Das ist nachweisbar falsch, weil im Fall Rotenburg die Presse 
 selber vermerkte, dass es selten so viel Kommentare und selbst (in der heutigen Zeit) Leserbriefe gab wie bei dem Thema - für die Angler, von Anglern..

Und ja, die Verbände müssen jetzt wie im Fall AVN mehr leisten - weil sie 30 Jahrzehnte schützergerpägter Gehirnwäsche und angelpolitischem Nichtstun der Vorgänger erst aufarbeiten müssen.

Die arbeiten aber dran, dass Beamte und Politiker zukünftig wissen, dass Angler zurück beissen - UND DAS IST GUT!


----------



## Keyless (14. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Ich finde das Prima, auch wenn es hier "nur" ums Angeln geht zeigt es doch das man unseren gewählten Volksvertretern(das sind die mit dem leistungslosen Einkommen von uns bezahlt) mal nahelegt wo der Willen die Meinung einer Mehrheit der Bevölkerung (hier Osnabrück) liegt!l
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

So seh ichs auch..

Wer kämpft, kann verlieren...............
Wer nicht kämpf, hat bereits verloren!


----------



## kati48268 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Bei aller Freude über den guten Ausgang dieser Story, versteh ich Bernd2000 durchaus.
Wir werden da mit Sicherheit nicht immer gewinnen.

Der nächste Schritt muss kommen.
Nicht mehr nur reagieren,
sondern endlich selbst agieren.

- Aufklärungskampagne der Allgemeinheit in allg. Medien über das Angeln 
& ebenso über das wahre Gesicht von Peta
- eine Initiative zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit dieses Saftladens, der sicher alles ander als nützlich für die Gesellschaft ist
- und letztendlich muss Anglerlobbyismus irgendwann endlich funktionieren; in Politik, Justiz, Medien, Gesellschaft,... aber was rede ich da...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Vollkommen richtig - solange es aber eben nur den naturschützenden  Angelverhinderungsverband Rest-DAFV als eigentlich dafür zuständigen gibt, muss man sich eben auch über die kleinen Siege wie hier von Anglerverbänden, Angelvereinen und Anglern 
 freuen...

Wie gesagt:
Wer kämpft, kann verlieren...............
Wer nicht kämpf, hat bereits verloren!


----------



## BERND2000 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig - solange es aber eben nur den naturschützenden Angelverhinderungsverband Rest-DAFV als eigentlich dafür zuständigen gibt, muss man sich eben auch über die kleinen Siege wie hier von Anglerverbänden, Angelvereinen und Anglern
> freuen...



 Mir viel nun auf das die beiden Beispiele Niedersachsen betreffen.
 Zufällig scheint dort auch Peta besonders aktiv zu sein.
Oder liegt es lediglich daran, das es hier eine Gegenseite gibt die darauf reagiert und das veröffentlicht?

 Wäre einmal interessant zu erfahren wie es wo anders ausschaut, also zu erfahren was die Peta dort in der Richtung macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



> Oder liegt es lediglich daran, das es hier eine Gegenseite gibt die darauf reagiert und das veröffentlicht?


Richtig - war ja auch Nordhorn betroffen (Weser-Ems, Rest-DAFV-Unterstützer) - haste auch nix weiter gehört..


----------



## Deep Down (14. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Sicher ist bedenklich, wenn ein Bürgermeister meint, gegen "PETA" oder deren Sache könne man nicht gewinnen! Das zeigt, dass es nicht um die Sache an sich gehe, sondern um das Handeln dieser Organisation überhaupt. Das zeigt wie Peta von ihrer Meinungspower eingeschätzt wird.  
Aber mit so einem Widerstand oder Zuspruch der Realität gegen diese Bevormundung hat keiner gerechnet! Die Verwaltung wurde da von der Realität eingeholt!
Und auch das hat und wird in den Verwaltungen und Politik Spuren hinterlassen. 
Und, nicht alle sind sofort gegenüber PETA eingeknickt. 
Andererseits zeigt das diesen Bevormundern natürlich, dass sie noch Arbeit vor sich haben. 
Es gilt den Erfolg zu feiern, aber klar sollte sein, dass die nicht nachlassen werden, deshalb kann es bei diesem Widerstand nicht bleiben. Da bin ich voll bei kati.
Es ist zu dem nicht sicher, ob dies nur ein Rest ist, der Widerstand leistet oder ist es ein zunehmender Widerstand gegen PETA?
Der Rückenwind muss daher nun genutzt werden, sich aufzustellen, gegen solche, vergleichbare und andere Aktionen.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Als Angler bekommt man so oder so nur einen Teil mit.
Aber es tut sich was in Deutschland.
 Einfach einmal: "Warum man Fleisch essen sollte" in die Google Suche eingeben.
Nicht alles stimmt, aber Behauptungen werden ja gerne übernommen.

Es ist halt vielfältig und zeigt sich dann in Verboten wie das in NRW wildernde Haustiere nicht bekämpft werden dürfen.
Den Kormoran Wahnsinn oder eben die einzelnen Versuche Einfluss zu nehmen.

Ob Peta nun Ursache oder Folge vom Tierschutzwahnsinn ist, mag ich nicht beurteilen.
Fakt ist aber das alles immer extremer wird, anstatt sich auf die gesunde Mitte zu einigen.
Die Tierschutzauflagen treffen z.B vorrangig die Kleinbetriebe, so das Massentierhaltung begünstigt wird, die werden zwar auch nur die Mindeststandards erfüllen aber können sich besser wehren.
Aber all das kann Peta egal sein, mit Hilfe der Großbetriebe lässt sich halt leichter Fleischfreie Ernährung durchsetzen.

Genießt also eure Ostereier, so lange so etwas nicht als Jugendgefährdent gilt.


----------



## saza (29. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



kati48268 schrieb:


> .
> 
> - Aufklärungskampagne der Allgemeinheit in allg. Medien über das Angeln
> & ebenso über das wahre Gesicht von Peta
> ...



Da hast du wohl recht.
Ich würde es  auch als wünschenswert ansehen, wenn die jeweiligen Firmen ihren Teamanglern die Erlaubnis erteilen würden klare Kante gegen diese Organisation zu zeigen. 
Leider findet das eher im verborgenen statt. In diesem Zusammenhang, dürften sich diese Unternehmen auch mal etwas mehr hinter die Leute stellen, die ihre Produkte auch kaufen.
Mir zumindest scheint es so, als sei ein kolektiver Maulkorb verpasst und verteilt worden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Es gab mal eine Verband der Angelgerätehersteller (BVA)..

Da die genauso zerstritten waren wie die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, haben die sich konsequenterweise aufgelöst..

Im Gegensatz zu Anglerverbänden wie in Niedersachsen, haben die aber niemand auf Landesebene, der was machen und organisieren könnte.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Es ist vollbracht:
http://ferienpass.osnabrueck.de/index.php?id=i&aid=717

Auch wenn auf den letzten Metern die Stadtverwaltung -derselbe Mitarbeiter, der das Ferienangeln zuvor rausgekickt hat und vom Rat dafür eins auf den Deckel bekam-
noch mal kräftig Steine in den Weg gelegt hat.

Viell. berichtet Saza dazu noch mal.


----------



## Wegberger (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Hallo,



> Auch wenn auf den letzten Metern die Stadtverwaltung -derselbe  Mitarbeiter, der das Ferienangeln zuvor rausgekickt hat und vom Rat  dafür eins auf den Deckel bekam-
> noch mal kräftig Steine in den Weg gelegt hat.



Gab es denn dafür wenigstens dann noch eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde?


----------



## Hechtbär (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Mich würden ja mal die Anmeldezahlen zu dem Jugendangeln interessieren! Sagt bestimmt mehr als tausend Worte! :m


----------



## Deep Down (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht:
> http://ferienpass.osnabrueck.de/index.php?id=i&aid=717
> 
> Auch wenn auf den letzten Metern die Stadtverwaltung -derselbe Mitarbeiter, der das Ferienangeln zuvor rausgekickt hat und vom Rat dafür eins auf den Deckel bekam-
> ...



Schlechter Verlierer auch noch!


----------



## saza (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

So Freunde, 
Es ist vollbracht. Trotz heftiger Gegenwehr haben wir es geschafft, auch diese Jahr wieder ein Ferienpass Angeln für Kinder anzubieten. Zwar wurden wir bis zu letzten Minute in unserem Tun behindert, doch nun steht das Programm. Diese Veranstaltung wird durch großzügige Spenden vom Sportfischerzentrum Osnabrück und durch Spechts Angelshop ermöglicht. Zusätzlich stellt die NWA den gleichen Betrag bereit. Von der Seite des Ferienpasses, haben wir keine finanzielle Unterstützung erhalten.  Das obwohl die 4 Veranstaltungen letztes Jahr durch den Ferienpass der Stadt Osnabrück refinanziert wurden.  Ungeliebten Kindern, gibt man halt nichts. Darüber wird zukünftig zu reden sein. Auch muss der Angelverein die Versicherung übernehmen. Bin mal gespannt, wenn z.B eine Rute zerbricht, ob dann der kommunale Schadensausgleich greift. 
Wir haben leider nur ein kurzes Zeitfenster, da die Veranstaltung schon am 28.06 stattfindet. Besonders ärgerlich ist für mich die Tatsache, dass die Kinder schon deutlich früher ihre Angebote des Ferienpasses buchen könnten, als die Angelveranstaltung. Hat halt mit der Verzögerungstaktik der Verantwortlichen bei. Ferienpass zu tun.
Jetzt freuen wir uns erst einmal auf die Veranstaltung.
Danke allenUnterstützern und Unterstützerinnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Danke für Deine Rückmeldung - SUPER!!!!


----------



## Deep Down (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Dachfeger (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Saubere Arbeit.:m


----------



## gründler (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

https://www.facebook.com/NWAnglervereinigung/?fref=mentions

https://www.facebook.com/pg/anglerverbandniedersachsen/photos/


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Super! Dirk wird hier noch berichten!


----------



## gründler (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Ja trotz der ganzen termine wie gerade bis heute Bonn,man denkt auch an die anderen "Baustellen" und berichtet und bemüht sich......


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Absolut super, ja! 
Bin ich immer dankbar über jeden Hinweis und Link (alles kann ja ich auch nicht mitkriegen!!)


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Hier zum nachlesen in der Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung:
Abgeändertes Programm beim Ferienpass-Angelkurs

Danke an Saza, der mir den Link geschickt hat


----------



## Jose (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

zur personalie Stadtjugendpfleger Hans-Georg Weisleder:

versager im amt 
>> kurse überfüllt als grundlage, kurse abzusagen statt weitere anzuregen?
>> "freizeitvergnügen statt nahrungserwerb..."

Ja hallo, was checkt dieser "jugendpfleger" denn da nicht?
nämlich 
dass osnabrücker kinder HUNGERN und 
deshalb solche kurse "überfüllen" 

so eine dialektisch genullte vegane wurst braucht niemand. 

weg mit dem, soll er steine kloppen gehen, dieser "jugendpfleger"



> Der Stadtjugendpfleger Hans-Georg Weisleder kritisierte, dass die Kurse  überfüllt gewesen seien und Freizeitvergnügen statt Nahrungsgewinnung im  Vordergrund gestanden habe.


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Zuallererst gilt mein Dank für alle im Namen der Angler u Kinder Kämpfenden, in welcher Form auch immer hier mitgeholfen wurde, dieses Programm wiederzubeleben. Bei dem ganzen vlt positiven Ausgang jetzt, vlt nebenbei erwähnt: Der sogenannte "Stadtpfleger" sollte ne "Gehirnpflege" bekommen- bekommt man doch Brechreiz, sowas lesen zu müssen. Der sagt doch damit ganz offiziell, dass er Kindern KEIN Vergnügen gönnt... wie kann sich ein solcher in Amt u Würden halten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass*

Bericht AVN:
Angelkinder trotzen Regen - und PeTA: Ferienpaßangeln Osnabrück


----------

